# Freemail-Anbieter mit Spam-Blockern und -filtern



## hhv01 (5 Januar 2003)

Wer hat mit Freemail-Anbietern gute Erfahrungen hinsichtlich Spam-Filtern und -blockern gemacht?

Einige bieten ja kostenpflichtige "Premium"-Dienste an, wie GMX, Yahoo usw. 

Aber es ist sicherlich interessant, zu wissen, welche "umsonst"-Dienste ebenfalls gute Spam-Filter / Blocker anbieten.

M f Gj

Hans
javascript:emoticon(%27%3Ao%27)


----------



## Heiko (5 Januar 2003)

Bei den Freemailern hab ich nur schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Der meiste SPAM kommt über mein GMX-Konto rein


----------



## hhv01 (5 Januar 2003)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Bei den Freemailern hab ich nur schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Der meiste SPAM kommt über mein GMX-Konto rein



Nun, gerade bei meinem GMX-Konto habe ich den wenigsten Spam, seltsamerweise. 

Am wenigsten gefaellt mir "epost.de", weil man da ueberhaupt nichts filtern kann.

M f G

Hans.


----------



## Anonymous (5 Januar 2003)

*Freemail/Spam*

Habe seit einiger Zeit eine e-Mal bei freenet.de und werde mit den bekannten SPAM Mails mit Dialeranhang "beglückt". Ca 5 Mail am Tag.
Der Witz dabei ist, dass diese Adresse niemals im Einsatz war(Außer bei der Anmeldung).

Wie kommen Spammer eigentlich an eine solche e-Mail ?  :x


----------



## hhv01 (5 Januar 2003)

*Re: Freemail/Spam*



			
				Dragonfly schrieb:
			
		

> (...)
> 
> Wie kommen Spammer eigentlich an eine solche e-Mail ?  :x



Bei mir waren es Postings im Usenet, die mir Spammer ins Haus gebracht haben.

Koennte aber auch eine Homepage sein.

M f G
Hans.


----------



## Heiko (5 Januar 2003)

*Re: Freemail/Spam*



			
				Dragonfly schrieb:
			
		

> Wie kommen Spammer eigentlich an eine solche e-Mail ?  :x


Dafür gibt es Bots, die das Internet, solche Foren, Newsgruppen (sehr beliebt bei Spamern!), etc. druchforsten und die gefundenen Adressen in eine Datenbank aufnehmen.
Davor kann man sich fast nicht schützen.


----------



## hhv01 (5 Januar 2003)

*Re: Freemail/Spam*



			
				Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Dragonfly schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Leider nein. In diesem Forum ist es ja zum Glueck so, dass die e-mail-Adressen der Teilnehmer verdeckt bleiben ))
M f G
Hans.


----------



## hhv01 (5 Januar 2003)

Ich habe heute mal ein paar kostenlose e-mail-Provider im Hinblick auf deren Spam-Abwehr ausprobiert. 
Die haben natuerlich alle ihre Maengel.
Immerhin bietet "yahoo" die Moeglichkeit, auch den mail-Body nach Schluesselwoertern zu scannen ("porno", "geil", ".exe" usw.usw.). -  Der Pferdefuss bei yahoo ist allerdings, dass man in deren Freemail-Variante nur 15 Filter definieren kann und kein POP3/SMTP moeglich ist, d.h. man muss Internet-Cafe spielen, um dort zu mailen. 
Aber man kann sich yahoo zumindest einmal merken, weil die tatsaechlich einen 'body-Check' anbieten, waehrend die meisten (die ich bisher erprobt habe) nur den Header abfragen.
Na, ich werde jedenfalls weitersuchen...

M f G

Hans.


----------



## Heiko (5 Januar 2003)

hhv01 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe heute mal ein paar kostenlose e-mail-Provider im Hinblick auf deren Spam-Abwehr ausprobiert.


Das wird nix.
Wenn Du SPAM-frei leben willst, dann schau Dir mal www.mayl.de an.


----------



## hhv01 (5 Januar 2003)

Hallo Heiko,



			
				Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Du SPAM-frei leben willst, dann schau Dir mal www.mayl.de an.



Hab ich natuerlich schon getan.

Aber meine Fragestellung geht ja nach *kostenneutralen* Mail-Anbietern, wozu mayl.de nun leider nicht gehoert, obwohl recht preiswert.

M f G

Hans.


----------



## Heiko (5 Januar 2003)

hhv01 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber meine Fragestellung geht ja nach *kostenneutralen* Mail-Anbietern, wozu mayl.de nun leider nicht gehoert, obwohl recht preiswert.


Kostenneutral ist das schon (die verdienen damit momentan nix), kostenlos freilich nicht.
Bedenke: man bekommt das, wofür man zahlt...


----------



## hhv01 (5 Januar 2003)

Hallo Heiko,



			
				Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Kostenneutral ist das schon (die verdienen damit momentan nix), kostenlos freilich nicht.
> Bedenke: man bekommt das, wofür man zahlt...



nun, mit *kostenneutral* meinte ich zunaechst den Geldbeutel des Benutzers. 
Du hast recht: man bekommt das, wofuer man zahlt. - In diesem Thread geht es mir auch um diese Thematik. Wo bekommt man am meisten, ohne am wenigsten dafuer zahlen zu muessen? Im Idealfall goarnix? 
Leider stehen nicht allen Benutzern des Internet die gleichen Moeglichkeiten offen. 

M f G

Hans.[/b]


----------



## Heiko (5 Januar 2003)

hhv01 schrieb:
			
		

> Wo bekommt man am meisten, ohne am wenigsten dafuer zahlen zu muessen? Im Idealfall goarnix?


Welche Kröte bist Du bereit zu schlucken?
Werbung?
Werbung in Mails?
Schlechte Erreichbarkeit?


----------



## dialerfucker (8 Januar 2003)

@Heiko;
...mayl.de teste ich (war ein Tipp von dir..). nun schon seit ca. 8 Wochen, und es ist aus mit Spam etc. Die paar "Kröten", die mayl kostet, schlucke ich lieber als andere Kröten...
Meine Meinung: empfehlenswert, für den "Normaluser" und Outlookbenutzer eigentlich ein "Muss" (nee, die ham mich nicht gekauft, es funzt wirklich!)
Leider ein paar Einschränkungen bei t-online und aol...
Gruß df


----------



## Heiko (8 Januar 2003)

Ich nehm meine mayl.de-Adresse vor allem für SPAM-belasteten Bereiche Newsgroups und Firmenkontakte.
SPAM-Quote seitdem: null


----------

